# HR22 to HR24?



## Maleman (Apr 18, 2007)

I have had the HR22/100 for the past 2+ years. I was hoping I could get a newer box without beginning a new contract. ( hate contracts for the most part) I emailed Directv and they responded that my I must start a new 2yr committment. And that my account is "eligible" for an equipment offer?

Is their much difference between the HR22/100 and the HR24? which I think is the newer box?

Thanks


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

HR24 is faster, and has DECA built in. But DirecTV cannot guarantee you an HR24.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Maleman said:


> I have had the HR22/100 for the past 2+ years. I was hoping I could get a newer box without beginning a new contract. ( hate contracts for the most part) I emailed Directv and they responded that my I must start a new 2yr committment. And that my account is "eligible" for an equipment offer?
> 
> Is their much difference between the HR22/100 and the HR24? which I think is the newer box?
> 
> Thanks


I was recently upgraded from a HR22-100 to a HR24-500. There are several differences. It's smaller in size. The front panel buttons are back light and touch sensitive. 480i, 480p, 720p, 1080i, and 1080p are displayed on the front panel and as dpeters11 mentioned it is faster and has built in DECA. Like he said, there are no guarantees on what model they will send you. To date the only sure way of getting one is from Solid Signal.


----------



## lugnutathome (Apr 13, 2009)

Maleman said:


> I have had the HR22/100 for the past 2+ years. I was hoping I could get a newer box without beginning a new contract. ( hate contracts for the most part) I emailed Directv and they responded that my I must start a new 2yr committment. And that my account is "eligible" for an equipment offer?
> 
> Is their much difference between the HR22/100 and the HR24? which I think is the newer box?
> 
> Thanks


As has been mentioned the only way to get an HR24 for certain is to order one from solidsignal or weaknees. Direct would have no vested interest in replacing the HR22 unless it was DOA (or perhaps a whole home upgrade order).

I have both units and the HR24 is slick with its more modern appearance, smaller form factor, and overall faster performance. That being said, the HR22 has the same functionality and same capacity and likely several years operation left on it yet. Plus its firmware is being developed with intent to improve its performance (same as all HR series DVRs).

It's (HR24) built in DECA is a nice feature if you are using Whole Home service on DECA but if what you have is already working, well why change it?

I've 7 DVRs in my landscape and the 2 HR20-700s, the 2 HR22-100s, and the HR24-500s all get my votes as being great solid and reliable workhorse systems. My HR23-700 is prone to sluggishness, and NIC issues.

Don "just this geezers opinion" Bolton


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Echoing Don's comments, I wouldn't give up the existing recordings on my 2 - 22s for free 24s.

However, they could give me up at any time - as could a new 24!


----------



## Maleman (Apr 18, 2007)

MysteryMan said:


> I was recently upgraded from a HR22-100 to a HR24-500. There are several differences. It's smaller in size. The front panel buttons are back light and touch sensitive. 480i, 480p, 720p, 1080i, and 1080p are displayed on the front panel and as dpeters11 mentioned it is faster and has built in DECA. Like he said, there are no guarantees on what model they will send you. To date the only sure way of getting one is from Solid Signal.


Upgrade with a new 2yr contract?


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Maleman said:


> Upgrade with a new 2yr contract?


Yes, anything you do that adds another leased receiver will start a new 2 year contract. And replacing 2 HR22's with 2 HR24's is considered adding.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Maleman said:


> Upgrade with a new 2yr contract?


Any change for the sake of change gets you an extended commitment.

The way DIRECTV (and just about every other provider) sees it, as long as it works, you should be happy with what you've got. If you want more, you have to pay for it.

This is true of most service providers that require specialized hardware. Wireless phones are one of the few exceptions to this rule but they wear out and the pricing structure is different.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Maleman said:


> Upgrade with a new 2yr contract?


The HR24-500 replaced a defective HR22-100 replacement receiver under the Protection Plan. Regardless, I've been a DirecTV customer since 1995 and have no plans on terminating service.


----------

